# Fair I guess



## Gary_and_Ash (Aug 9, 2013)

Went to the fair and won!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Way to go. Any pictures of your goats?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Great job! That is a lot of ribbons. How many did you bring?


----------



## goatgirl1996 (Sep 9, 2013)

Gary_and_Ash said:


> Went to the fair and won!


Congrats!! Always an exciting feeling when you do well showing!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:fireworks: Great job, would also love to see the pics!


----------



## Gary_and_Ash (Aug 9, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> Way to go. Any pictures of your goats?


Sorry I tried but it wouldn't load


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fantastic! Congrats!


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

Great!! Your fair has much better awards! Mine gives us a trophy and a plate if you win Best in Show, but that is it. No breed seperations so only an age difference. Not good ribbons and it is not ADGA sanctioned. It is really small like 6 people have 2-5 goats and they compete and most of them are Toggenburgs(even though Togg's are supposed to be rarer. they are common in my area. However they all have the same blood lines).


----------

